# Any Rose EO Suggestions?



## lpstephy85 (Jan 23, 2015)

Can anyone suggest a supplier that carries Rose EO at a decent price? Thanks!


----------



## Seawolfe (Jan 23, 2015)

I got some geranium rose EO from SMR that was a sweet price and smells really nice - thread linky here. I've never tried a pure rose EO so I cant say how it compares though - too pricey for me.


----------



## TVivian (Jan 23, 2015)

I just got my rose geranium from SMR too and it's very Rosey, great price and they sent a ton of nice samples! I'm totally impressed with them.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 23, 2015)

If you all notice it is not really Rose Geranium, hence the name Geranium Rose. Not saying there is anything wrong with it, but it would be hard to compare without having real rose geranium. At the price of the real stuff I am hording mine at the moment. It is not really rose but comes from a rose geranium plant not a rose plant, it does smell rose just not as strong as real rose


----------



## TVivian (Jan 23, 2015)

Yes, I know it's not the real thing. I say "rose geranium"  out of habit because that's what I have in my garden. I know it's not a  Rose at all, but it IS Rose scented and I've seen many people on this forum ask for Rose  EO and I've yet to see someone(Not saying it never happened, just that I haven't seen it) say that they use real, pure Rose absolute, or EO in soap.


----------



## lpstephy85 (Jan 23, 2015)

I have never smelled rose geranium or geranium rose before so I was not aware it smelled like a rose. The private label deal I got wants things more on the natural side so I have a couple of weeks to find a good rose like EO. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## lisamaliga (Jan 30, 2015)

Mountain Rose Herbs has rose RO from China at a reasonable price $63 per 1/8 oz.
https://www.mountainroseherbs.com/products/rose-essential-oil-chinese/profile

Eden Botanicals always has wonderful EO's and I've tried the Rose Otto from Turkey as it's slightly less expensive than the Bulgarian. 1/8 oz. is $44. http://www.edenbotanicals.com/products/essential-oils-pure-therapeutic-grade/essential-oils-q-r/rose-otto-turkey.html

A little rose goes a long way. I also used to blend it with pure sandalwood EO.

Also, Eden Botanicals carries rose absolutes that are diluted in fractionated coconut oil. So a Bulgarian rose absolute is 10% rose, 90% coconut, yet if using in soap you'll still get the aroma and the label value of rose. The price for this is $9 per 1/4 oz. and goes up to $60 for 4 oz. Here's the link: http://www.edenbotanicals.com/products/essential-oils-pure-therapeutic-grade/essential-oils-q-r/rose-absolute-10-bulgaria.html


----------



## lpstephy85 (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks Lisa but those prices are still way too high for as much rose scented soap I will be making. I did get the geranium rose EO from SMR and it is very, very close to rose scent I think it will work for my client! Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## srblatt17 (Jan 31, 2015)

Try Amazon Now Foods Rose..I think it was $11.60 for 1 oz.  I like EOs and I use them mainly when I make HP soap but the prices have got to be reasonable...lol.


----------



## songwind (Mar 3, 2015)

lisamaliga said:


> Also, Eden Botanicals carries rose absolutes that are diluted in fractionated coconut oil. So a Bulgarian rose absolute is 10% rose, 90% coconut, yet if using in soap you'll still get the aroma and the label value of rose. The price for this is $9 per 1/4 oz. and goes up to $60 for 4 oz. Here's the link: http://www.edenbotanicals.com/products/essential-oils-pure-therapeutic-grade/essential-oils-q-r/rose-absolute-10-bulgaria.html



This relates to something I've been trying to figure out without spending a boatload. Are absolutes much more concentrated than EOs? Would a 10% rose oil like this one work for scenting soap? Or would I have to use 10x as much?


----------



## Dorymae (Mar 3, 2015)

songwind said:


> This relates to something I've been trying to figure out without spending a boatload. Are absolutes much more concentrated than EOs? Would a 10% rose oil like this one work for scenting soap? Or would I have to use 10x as much?



Taken from: http://www.aromatherapy-at-home.com/differencebetweenabsolutesandessential.html

Absolutes are actually quite similar to essential oils in the fact that they are extracted from plants. There is a difference between absolutes and essential oils in terms of the method that is commonly implement during the extraction process.

Solvent extraction is very gentle. It is a procedure by which aromatic compounds are drawn out of the plant material using volatile solvents such as petroleum, ether, benzene, resulting in a concentrate called “essence concrete”. The solvents are separated from the concrete and the remaining solvent mixed with alcohol and heated to undergo a filtering process in which the waxes and alcohol are removed. But some of waxes cannot be removed. This final end product is called absolute. 

Another difference between absolutes and essential oils is: Absolutes sometimes tend to carry a more true to nature fragrance than Essential Oils. This is because they contain many of the non-volatile constituents of the plant such as tannins and pigments that are not made available by distillation means. Rose Absolute is a great example of this, displaying its vivid colour and exquisite fragrance.

So short answer, no they are not so concentrated that you could use a whole lot less.


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 3, 2015)

If you hot process - or even rebatch - you may be able to use less EO.


----------



## songwind (Mar 3, 2015)

Dorymae said:


> So short answer, no they are not so concentrated that you could use a whole lot less.



Rats. I was hopeful because of things like this, from http://www.edenbotanicals.com/products/essential-oils-pure-therapeutic-grade/absolutes.html



> An absolute is the most concentrated form of fragrance and highly regarded in natural perfumery



Looks like Absolutes just aren't that viable for small batch soapers.


----------



## Saponista (Mar 5, 2015)

I tried rose floral wax instead of EO's and got a delicate rose fragrance. I really liked it, but it wasn't really strong. I also have some jasmine wax to try. It is much cheaper than EO and the fragrance is from a real rose.


----------



## songwind (Mar 18, 2015)

Saponista said:


> I tried rose floral wax instead of EO's and got a delicate rose fragrance. I really liked it, but it wasn't really strong. I also have some jasmine wax to try. It is much cheaper than EO and the fragrance is from a real rose.



Thanks, I'll check that out.


----------

